# 10 gallon lighting



## gunk (Sep 28, 2008)

Do the WPG guidelines tend to break down and be obsolete with small tanks like a 10g? I've heard that high-light plants you need upwards of 10-12wpg in a 10g, whereas on a larger tank you would only need half of that. Could someone offer an explanation as to why this is true? I'm asking because I'd like to set up my 10g to be mostly open with just Dwarf Baby Tears or Glossotigma and some driftwood. I have a desk lamp that I've been using on that tank for a while and it gives me 27 watts at 6500k, but the light doesnt spread very well because the bulbs are small and close together. So I was thinking of purchasing another desk lamp and having them side by side to illuminate the entire tank with roughly 6 wpg. Would this be sufficient for a foreground-plant tank?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a good article about Minimum Light Threshold... http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I read this article and sent rex the following PM with no response. Can anyone shed some light on the situation for me? It's a confusing concept for me.

Hey Rex,

I was reading your site about lighting (http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html) and i have a question. I'm looking at an Orbit Single Satalite fixture that is 1x40 or 2x40. If i purchase the 1x40 fixture how will i do the math on the LSI on a 10 gallon tank. Demensions are 20" x 10".

sorry to bother you, ive been working on it all night. I cant decide if i want to switch from my CFL's that are the 13 watt ones i believe with a 825 lumen count. IDK. Any advice is great.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

what are you trying to grow and are you using CO2?

Thats all you need to answer to get the answer you want.

For non CO2 in my 10G i can run up to 2x 20w spiral bulbs. I think 2x 15w T8's would be similar. Any more than this and with better reflectors or better bulbs like T5's you need even less watts.

If your using Co2 then 40w is plenty IMO from a PC with a decent reflector.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Well i just added DIY Co2 this week. While my diffusion method sucks right now, it's still adding a good amount. 

So speedeuphoria you'd recommend the 1x40 if i want to upgrade from my spiral bulbs?


----------

